# Harry Potter and the order of phoenix



## Johnboy2007 (May 7, 2007)

just got this game for pc , installed it and when i go to play it it comes up with a message saying A required security module cannot be activated this program cannot be executed (7001). My computer is more than capable of just running this game and its brand new out the box from the Shop. Any ideas??? Im quite annoyed really i dont mind if its my computer but when it blatantly wont work for no reason its very annoying.


----------



## Johnboy2007 (May 7, 2007)

*bump * some help would be appreciated, the receipts only gunna last for so long , also my sick sister wants to play it (goin for sympathy lol)


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you got Alcohol 120% installed


----------



## Johnboy2007 (May 7, 2007)

Blackmirror said:


> Have you got Alcohol 120% installed


No idea what that is but i think not.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

HAve you checked for any patches and installed them 

also try rebooting your pc


----------



## Johnboy2007 (May 7, 2007)

I dont think there are patches for this game yet , its e.a so there probably never will be lol. Iv tried rebooting , iv tried uninstalling and re installing , iv tried doing this with diagnostic set up so nothings running too. I dont even understand the message or what it relates too. It says on the back of the box it has new technology to prevent copying dont know if it relates to that but iv just got a normal dvd drive and below it a cd writer. It says it may conflict with some cd -rw and dvd - rw but iv got normal dvd and cd writer not cd re writer


----------



## Celeone (Jul 8, 2007)

Exact same problem here. I searched on the net for hours but I can't find anything to make the game work.


----------



## Johnboy2007 (May 7, 2007)

Well at least im not the only one. Iv emailed ea themselves and they should get back to me on monday hopefully. But if anyone else can help us out please post. It just makes no sense


----------



## Johnboy2007 (May 7, 2007)

Right this is what they came back with can anyone make anysense of it lol. Iv reinstalled it now with absolutly nothing running in the background . Still doesnt work. Iv sent of that analysis file as they suggest. But if this makes any sense to you guys and what i should do next please post.

------------------------------------------

Thank you for contacting us here at Electronic Arts Technical Support. Im sorry for the difficulty that you are having with Harry Potter: Order of Phoenix..

Did you try the game on another computer if the issue persists? The error A required security module cannot be activated. This program cannot be executed (7001) or (xxxx) and This program cannot be executed (7001) can be related to CD emulators, conflicting tasks that run in the background, or a corruption in a game file.

Please try the following:

First, uninstall and reinstall the game to ensure that there is not corrupted data causing the issue.
End all unnecessary background processes running in the background. http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg/php/enduser/olh_adp.php?p_faqid=10700

These may conflict with the game and use resources needed by the program to run.

Try these CD-ROM troubleshooting steps. These steps will help resolve any conflicts reading the disk itself.
http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg/php/enduser/olh_adp.php?p_faqid=10703

Further issues may indicate a possible issue with SecuROM. The most efficient way for us to assist is to have you produce an analysis file for evaluation. In order to generate this analysis file, please do the following:

1. Make sure the original 'play' disc is in a physical, local CD or DVD drive.

2. Re-start your computer (the reboot is to assure that there are no additional instances of the software running when generating the file).

3. With your mouse, right-click on the application's desktop shortcut, or the actual application's executable file in the installation folder, and a menu will appear.

4. Choose Launch Analysis from the menu.

5. A disclaimer window may appear on your screen. To proceed click Yes. Another window may appear stating that an analysis log will be generated, if so click OK. If any error messages appear, click Cancel to continue.

6. After a period of time, the program will generate a file named AnalysisLog.sr0 and place it at the root of your hard drive (usually C. When the file has been generated, a dialog may appear stating it has finished. Click OK to complete the process.To locate it go to My Computer and open your hard drive (usually C.
Note: Vista users see further instructions below.

7. Please compress the file using a program such as WinZip, WinRAR, or WinAce (to avoid email corruption), and attach it to your email to [email protected].
Vista Users:

Follow the steps outlined above through step 6. Using Vista the filed will be stored in the following path:

C:\Users\[YOUR USER]\AppData\Local\Temp\AnalysisLog.sr0.
If by chance this folder is hidden, you may have to display hidden folders. To do so, please follow these steps:

*Go to Start and left-click on Control Panel.
*Left-click on 'Appearance and Personalization'. Then select Folder Options.
*Now select the View tab, then select Show hidden files and folders. You should now have access to the folder.

-------------------------------------

If you do not see the Launch Analysis option available in the menu after you re-start your computer, you can generate it using the command line. Please follow these steps:

1. Make sure the original 'play' disc is in a physical, local CD or DVD drive.
2. Re-start your computer (the reboot is to assure that there are no additional instances of the software running when generating the file).
3. With your mouse, right-click on the application's desktop shortcut and a menu will appear.
4. Choose Properties, then highlight and copy everything in the Target window.
5. Click 'Start' from your toolbar, then click Run. Next type cmd in the text box and press Enter. A 'DOS' window will appear.
6. Type cd\ (without quotes) and press 'Enter' to get to the root of your hard drive (you may have to type cd .. several times to get to C:\).
7. With your mouse, right-click in the 'DOS' window and choose Paste.
8. Press the Spacebar on your keyboard once and add the text /secuexp. Then press Enter.
9. A disclaimer window may appear on your screen. To proceed click Yes. Another window may appear stating that an analysis log will be generated, if so click OK. If any error messages appear, click Cancel to continue.
10. After a period of time, the program will generate a file named AnalysisLog.sr0 and place it at the root of your hard drive (usually C. When the file has been generated, a dialog may appear stating it has finished. Click OK to complete the process.To locate it go to My Computer and open your hard drive (usually C.
11. Please compress the file using a program such as WinZip, WinRAR, or WinAce (to avoid email corruption), and attach it to your email to [email protected].

Should you require further assistance about this or any Electronic Arts games in the future please visit our website and review our extensive Self Help knowledgebase (http://electronicarts.co.uk/support)

Best Regards,
Cyrous D.
EA Tech Support


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Johnboy2007 said:


> just got this game for pc , installed it and when i go to play it it comes up with a message saying A required security module cannot be activated this program cannot be executed (7001). My computer is more than capable of just running this game and its brand new out the box from the Shop. Any ideas??? Im quite annoyed really i dont mind if its my computer but when it blatantly wont work for no reason its very annoying.


well two things that it could be:

1) the game is not store bought, rather that it's from the internet or copied from a store bought cd. The message comes up when it cannot find module it needs on the CD. The way to get around that would require to do something illegal to the .exe file. This is the most common problem.

2) the CD is store bought, but corrupted. Return it for an exchange.


----------



## Johnboy2007 (May 7, 2007)

I bought it from the store myself. Ill see what if anything they get back with and if its not sufficient ill exchange it and see if theres any difference. Ea also said to try it on a different computer which is annoying cos its like i want it to play on my computer lol. Anyway if anyone else thinks of anything let me know.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Since it's already opened, they can do an exchange.

The only other thing that EA suggested would be the emluation programs. But the problem is that the file that is causing the problem is the .exe file.


----------



## Johnboy2007 (May 7, 2007)

Right the email they gave me for the analysis file have got back to me think they are called securcom and theyve solved it for me so for anyone else this could be a possible fix


Hello.

Thank you for your email. We are sorry you are having launch issues. We
suspect you are receiving this error message as a result of the use of an
emulation program that tampers registry keys.

To fix your registry entries please follow the instructions below:

Note: These tampered entries have NOT been caused by SecuROMâ¢. Please also
note, you should only delete duplicate entries and not any others. SecuROMâ¢
is not liable for any problems caused by using these instructions. We
provide them only as a service and to assist with repairing the launch
issue.

Please open the registry editor (Start->Run->regedit) and move to the
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\MountedDevices\ area (by clicking on this
folder, you will see all the entries on the right side). Look at the
entries with an alpha designation (ie: \DosDevices\Letter_Here). You should
see one of entries with letters with duplicate entries. If you delete the
duplicate entry (right mouse click and choose 'Delete' from the choices),
you should be able to exit RegEdit and launch your program.

If the problem persists, please delete all REG_BINARY entries in this
folder (only blue ones on the right side). Reboot your computer
immediately, the entries will be re-established, and the game should start.

If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


Best regards,




I ended up having to delete them all not just the duplicates but the game works and so does my computer!#

Thanks for your help guys and hopefully this will help anyone else


----------



## scfi_guy (Aug 29, 2007)

well i tried it on my brothers computer and it worked but on mine it wont so there must be a missing security module or it needs to be updated does anyone know which module it is


----------

